# Keeping crickets alive



## AmysAnimals (Jun 8, 2012)

I have kept my crickets alive for a good 3-4 weeks now!  It's a miracle!  Before they would die off after 3-4 DAYS!  I was feeding them standard cricket food from the pet store but now I feed them dog food and an orange slice (changed out every other day or so) and they live for ever and they grow too big for my little slings!  haha  Good thing I have other T's that can eat them.  =P  

So if  you are having problems keeping crickets alive feed them dog kibble and an orange slice (or what ever fruit that is hydrating).  My crickets are fat and juicy for my T's.  =)  

I feed my roaches the same thing, only I grind up the dog food and my roaches are fat and healthy too...and growing!  I have one huge roach in there that I am tempted to feed to my G. rosea but I think I am going to wait a little longer for it to grow more.

Just thought I would share this in case some one was having trouble.  

Some people use fish flakes but I read that fish flakes don't last very long.  Dog food lasts forever.  I change mine out though, for freshness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robotponys (Jun 8, 2012)

I have 2 in a small acrylic container with 1/2 in of damp vermiculite for almost 2 weeks with a piece of carrot and a molded lid of oatmeal and fish food. It's VERY humid, no vents and the smaller one molted.  I don't plan on feeding these off, I haven't opened the lid for 1 week and can't imagine the stench. I often do things like this with crickets. Leave them alone and see how long they survive.  The big one is a female and it would be pretty cool if she laid some eggs. They're doing better than when they were in a tiny kritter keeper with lots of ventilation and limited mold.


----------



## Zoomer428 (Jun 9, 2012)

What i did was kept mine ina plastic container. Fed peaches had cardboard and egg carton and they were set for about 2 weeks of course replacing the peaches


----------



## EbonyKatana1664 (Jun 19, 2012)

1-get kritter keeper
2-egg cartons, gels, salad pieces, leftovers.
3-????
4-2 and a half weeks of life.
5- just breed roaches.


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 20, 2012)

I stopped counting how long these crickets have been alive.  I must be doing something right.  It's probably been two months now and they are gaining size fast!  Dog food and orange slices are all I need to keep my crickets going!  Lol. 

I do the same for my roaches and they are plump and happy and growing as well!


----------

